# Difference between galvanized and powder coated?



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if there is a way to tell if your cage is powder coated or galvanized? I've noticed the bottom part of my cage where the metal tray slides in, some of the paint or coating has come off and it seems to be starting to rust underneath . It's only on the edges but I'm worried the entire cage is going to end up this way. The cage was an ex display one I got from a pet supply store and it was the only one they had left, I have no idea of the brand type or anything.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

galvanized is basically just bare metal... steel to be particular. it's dipped in zinc (why it is so toxic to birds) to prevent it from corroding. the acidity in urine wears that down and causes it to rust, corrode, and absorb odor. powder coating is a vinyl or other plastic-like substance that covers the metal. it's not spray paint, it is chemically bound to the metal so it is very hard to chip, and it is flexible.


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Jaguar!
Hmm the fact that some of the coating has chipped off under the tray makes me think my cage is just painted metal.. I might see if I can sand the rust back and repaint it or seal it or something.


----------

